# CMPA Exam



## errobinson7 (Jun 29, 2010)

I am wondering for those who have taken this exam and have experience, does it give you the credentialing required to do medical chart reviews that are normally done by nurse auditors?  Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## mbalcita (Aug 5, 2010)

Nurse auditors carry the CMAS credential through AAMAS. CPMA is typically geared for physician documentation audit.


----------

